# Chirping noises?



## clovermoses (Aug 15, 2012)

I've had Zero for about 5 months now, and he's soooo snuggly  the best first hedgehog i could ask for. and i've noticed when im snuggling him he makes little chirping and squeaky mouse-like noises... What does this mean? im not smothering him or anything, he usually falls asleep on my tummy, i just haven't heard of a hedgehog chirping and squeaking before. any ideas what this is? Thanks everybody!!!


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

Happy sounds!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

My boys only ever squeak when they think they need to woo a lady. It's a soft, whining, babyish squeaking sound. I call it singing. :lol: Maybe he's just very happy to be with you!


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

My old hedgehog used to chirp at night to call me to feed him and spend time with him. I found it very endearing. I miss that little guy.


----------

